# Geography test



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I was RUBBISH

http://www.lufthansa-usa.com/useugame2007/html/LH-144-07_myspacescore.swf?score_id=790024


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I scored 23709


354446 out of 789944

Dave p

EDIT
now i am hooked.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

25200 for me :roll: 

tony


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, beat you. I'm ranked 108,000 & something. A bit worryingly I was 28 miles away from my beloved home city!!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.lufthansa-usa.com/useugame2007/html/LH-144-07_myspacescore.swf?score_id=790035

http://www.lufthansa-usa.com/useugame2007/html/LH-144-07_myspacescore.swf?score_id=790064


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

All I can say is don't get on any plane I fly - even as a passenger :roll: 
Patrick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I managed 32,540 and am totally hooked but the closest I've got to Malta is 9 miles, has anyone got any water wings please??? :lol: 

I am surprised how wrong I have got some of them - I am sure they are moving!

Oh well, it is probably a good job I was not in the running for the European President's job - I would have got lost on my way to the first slap up meal!

     8O 

Dave


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

139485 of 789986 - better than I expected. Don't think I'll bother with the competition though.  :lol: 

Viv


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.lufthansa-usa.com/useugame2007/html/LH-144-07_myspacescore.swf?score_id=790127

If I had even heard of Graz I would have got 30000+


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How many attempts was that Frank :?: 

tony


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I only have 1 email address so I assumed you could only do it once but now I see you can do it again, and now I have a worse score  I was only 600 miles out for Kiev


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

22073 - Catania?? Missed by a mile or two!!

Mike


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> If I had even heard of Graz I would have got 30000+


I decided it was in Poland.  Didn't do a lot for my score. :lol:

I have managed to get to 95000+.

Viv


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Superb game. Got 26144. There should be a competition for the worst score. Im going to let Mrs D have a go. It would be really funny if I could record her attempt so we can all have a laugh!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to GEMMY pointing out you can do it more than once I have after some time crept up to

http://www.lufthansa-usa.com/useugame2007/html/LH-144-07_myspacescore.swf?score_id=790236

Not much improvement but its down to luck if in the final round you get 5 ports you stand a chance of a high score like I did first time.

A little while ago I got my lowest score with my last 5 being Lyon Kiev Moscow Belgrade and Ishmir(Spell ?) you know the one in Turkey 

whereas 5 good ones for that round would be Oslo St Petersburg Malaga Malta and Faro


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Finally cracked 29,000 points (30,000 is max)

http://www.lufthansa-usa.com/useugame2007/html/LH-144-07_myspacescore.swf?score_id=790944

Actually I had some harder ones Ankara and Sofia in the high scoring round round but have scored really pants several times. Bogey cities Graz, Turin and Marseilles. I have been two the latter two but always miss them by 50 or so miles.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Apparently,if you'd heard of Graz you'd have got 30000 + :lol: 

tony


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Oh dear - missed Minsk*

 Ciao tutti, enjoyed that - thanks. I got 25K something. Forgot all about the USSR breaking up and that now there is a Bielorussia!
I notice that the game was started up for US customers of Lufthansa. Bet they provided some hilarious results.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bet that lot were hovering around the 5000 mark :lol: 

tony


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Just over 35k......and I am the planning manager for an airline!!!!

The one in Turkey is Izmir, we used to use it as a fueling stop between
Paris and Dubai before we upgraded from an A310-200 to an A310-300
on that route.


----------

